# Double connexion Ethernet/Wifi d'un même iMac



## le_fleau (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer une imprimante multifonction WiFi, que je viens de configurer sur deux des iMac de mon réseau.
Pour accélérer leur fonctionnement, j'ai connecté ces deux ordinateurs en Wifi à la Livebox à laquelle est connectée l'imprimante. Le problème, c'est qu'ils étaient déjà reliés à la Livebox 2 en Ethernet... Ce qu'il fait qu'il sont connectés deux fois à la Livebox, avec 2 IP (une Ethernet, une WiFi). 

A vrai dire, je préfère l'Ethernet, notamment pour sa réactivité en sortie de veille et ses meilleurs débits (du moins, il me semble).

Est-ce gênant ? Quelle est la connexion qui est utilisée en priorité par les ordinateurs pour aller sur Internet ? J'imagine que c'est l'Ethernet, vu que la Livebox me marque que la connexion WiFi est inactive pour ces deux iMac ?

NB: J'ai d'autres équipements connectés en WiFi dans la maison. Ne risquent-il pas de pâtir en termes de débit du fait que les deux autres ordinateurs soient connectés en double ?

Par avance, merci pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## SirEguam (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
Pour que les deux iMac puissent communiquer avec l'imprimante, il suffit qu'il se trouvent dans le même réseau IP. Peu importe que l'imprimante utilise le WiFi et les iMac un câble. C'est le modem routeur qui enverra les paquets par le bon support vers la bonne destination.
Par contre, le fait d'activer deux interfaces sur un même équipement et sur le même réseau IP peut provoquer des dysfonctionnements (sauf pour créer une redondance et moyennant l'utilisation de paramétrages spécifiques mais cela n'a pas d'intérêt pour un usage domestique).
Je te conseille donc de laisser tes iMac en connexion filaire et de désactiver leur carte WiFi.


----------



## zazthemac (10 Janvier 2010)

En ce qui concerne les macs,, tu peux gérer la priorité de tes réseaux dans pref système/réseaux. En bas a gauche tu as les réglages avancés ou tu peux "définir l'orde des services".


----------



## le_fleau (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses !

Effectivement, je suis finalement repassé en Ethernet uniquement et ça fonctionne. Ce qui ralentissait mon imprimante, c'était le fait que le partage des imprimantes était activé sur mes deux Mac. En le désactivant, la réaction est rapide. Merci encore


----------

